# cutting siding for blocks



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

A number of years ago I read an article about cutting house siding (hardboard) for making blocks for building construction. I cut a lot of these and have misplaced them in storage. Does anyone know the article I may have referenced for using this technique. I will need to cut more of these and can't remember what I did during the cutting of these blocks. I have a Roundhouse Billy on 45mm track. Thanks for your help.


----------

